# A few air installs



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Did you sit on that toy Beetle?


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

You wouldnt happen to know if there is a build thread for this car anywhere? Or more pictures?


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

I built that car last year, was originally silverstone. I have plenty of pictures of all the work that went into it. You can find a lot on my Facebook or instagram. Facebook.com/kddesignsri @kddesignsri

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Good stuff :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## S1CkWRX (Jan 5, 2014)

any more pictures of that WRX? im trying to figure out how to do my hatch (subie wrx hatchback) as well!!!


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Check out my face book page should be a few on there. Full kit is for sale parted out the subie! http://facebook.com/kddesignsri


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Just did an f250 with dual controllers, front and rear air.


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Doing a mkv r32 tonight pics will be up tomorrow

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

caddy was built for Corey a dillon when he played for the patriots. Did this back in 07. Now Mac Miller owns it.


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Mkv r32 on air lift slam kit with v2.

Bulkhead fittings.

















Air with a spare!


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

KDDESIGNS said:


>


What is holding the floor up? Is it resting on the compressor and manifold?


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

No it rests on the factory bump outs on the side panels.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

KDDESIGNS said:


> No it rests on the factory bump outs on the side panels.


So, I'm assuming not a lot of weight can be placed on it in spots?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

KDDESIGNS said:


>


This looks awesome. Do you know what's keeping the fronts from going any lower? I have the same problem, but can't figure it out for the life of me :banghead:


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

The fender hits the tire on this setup, might stretch the fenders a bit more.


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

It is no different than factory, I trimmed the foam around the air components.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

Any issues with that v2 management not being mounted flat?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

KDDESIGNS said:


> It is no different than factory, I trimmed the foam around the air components.


Oh...you trimmed the foam and put it back in. I can't see that. Haha. Makes more sense now. Thanks!


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Not at all spiker!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I did it today and all went well.

RTank-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Awesome man looks great!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Just finished up a civic on airrex struts and airlift manual management.


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

New a4 on temp tags getting bagged!


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

2013 #lowroad on airlift performance suspension and accuair management.


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

2009 g37 on airlift performance suspension


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

2005 honda odyssey on custom struts with airlift performance management.


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Custom front and rear airride in the bagger.


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Mkiv r32 on Airlift performance suspension.


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

2004 a4 on bag yards and airlift performance management


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Andrea's bug on Airlift slam suspension










All management is floating above floor, all wiring and lines were run through the seat back to be hidden.


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Knocked out this mkvi yesterday.
Airlift performance suspension and accuair elevel management


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's my mkv


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

The old mkiv










Ruckus on air


----------



## Brad09 (Nov 1, 2012)

KDDESIGNS said:


> The old mkiv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What wheele are those in the first pic?


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

They were falken koblenz 19x8.5 and 19x10.5


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

2014 jetta straight off the dealership lot. Airlift slam kit with v2.


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------

